# My turn for "What projector..."



## AtomicAgeZombie (May 2, 2012)

I currently have a 60" Samsung UN60D7000 that looks great, but I'm looking to jump to a 110" screen. (at some point in the near future, not next week) I watch a lot of shows/movies, and game even more. This will not be in a special lightless room, it'll be in the living room with some light from 2 windows that are on the wall to the right. With the curtains shut, it's pretty dim. (and we do like to open the windows when it's nice out)
I'm looking for something that's 1080p, 3D, has almost zero lag for gaming, and can handle some sunlight in a space that has about 14' wall to wall.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Just a couple of quick questions,
1) What's you budget for the projector & screen
2) Whats the distance to the screen from the projectors mounting bracket


----------



## AtomicAgeZombie (May 2, 2012)

For now, let's say the budget is $5000 for the projector and screen. The projector could be 13'-14' away from the wall that would have the screen.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

With the windows that will make the screen choice difficult. Projectors cannot produce black so any light coming in from those windows will have to be dealt with and you can do that in a couple of different ways. One way would to be to buy a dark gray screen - something like a dnp Supernova (will probably eat up your complete budget) or a Stewart Firehawk. You'll have to pair these screens with a fairly bright projector. I'd recommend the Epson 3020 as it is a very bright projector and meets your other needs. I'm not sure how it fairs on the gaming side of things but I do know that my son has no issues gaming with my Epson 3010. The other thing you can do is just shut the curtains when you're using the pj and open them when you're not. This option opens up your options quite a bit. You can go with a better pj and a lessor screen with this option.


----------



## AtomicAgeZombie (May 2, 2012)

Over the past week I've been reading about the BenQ W1070. Does anyone have any opinions on it? It seems like a good place to start from what I've read, and it would allow me purchase a higher quality screen. (then I could upgrade the projector in a couple of years and still have a nice screen)
Also, what about 2.35:1, and pincushion problems?

@mechman I looked into the Epson 3020 and came up with this... Epson Home Cinema 3020e Projector Lag Test


----------



## Nachmanowicz (Feb 15, 2013)

The w1070 is an AWESOME choice. It's got so much value, plus it's a DLP projector! It gets even more interisting if you're planning to game on it: it's got one fo the best response times in pj's. I have a w1070 and Im getting rid of it for a w1080st, just need the shorter throw (altho the 1070 has already got a kinda short throw already).

About the screen, I guess you dont need to spend the reminiscient 4k bucks on it. You might as well save money.


----------



## AtomicAgeZombie (May 2, 2012)

@Nachmanowicz I was on the BenQ site using their "Throw Distance Calculator" and it showed that the projector needs to be about 10' away to get 110". I'd like for the projector to be further back, around 13'. Is there any way around this?


----------



## Nachmanowicz (Feb 15, 2013)

Yes, Zoom. Lol

The w1070 has a zoom up to 1.3x


----------



## AtomicAgeZombie (May 2, 2012)

I was thinking that, but even with zoom, I think the calculator puts it at about 11'. Ugh.


----------



## Nachmanowicz (Feb 15, 2013)

Yes, 11''11

Means you either gotta have a bigger screen, the projector closer to ur screen or a different pj.


----------



## AtomicAgeZombie (May 2, 2012)

Thanks, it's just something else to figure into the whole setup.


----------



## jeffrobinson (Jul 24, 2013)

My little 2 cents..I have the BenQ W710 and I love it! I'm using a 120" screen and with the optical zoom I'm only 6ft from the screen. Optical zoom dosent change the image quality and makes the image brighter by the projector being so close to the screen.


----------



## AtomicAgeZombie (May 2, 2012)

I'm looking for something that can project 100"-110" from 13' away. I can't put anything in the middle of the room on a table or ceiling.


----------

